# طلب صلاة من اجل مايكل واسرته



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

يارب يسوع المسيح عزى مايكل واسرته 
وخفف الامهم وعزيهم وصبر قلوبهم 
انت ابونا السماوى اللى بتعزينا وقت همومنا واحزاننا 
ارجوك يا الهى عزيهم وشيل من قلوبهم الالم 

ياريت يا جماعة كلنا نصلى 
للاسرة وخصوصا مايكل لانه مش مستوعب اللى حصل وفراق باباه 
نطلب ان ربنا ينزع منهم الحزن والكأبة ويديهم الطمأنينة والسلام 
كلنا نصلى من اجلهم 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

مايكل مين
ميكى ؟
ربنا معاك يامايكل ويعينك
الباقية فى حياتك 
يارب تكون اخر الاحزان


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

ربي و الهي و مخلصي يسوع المسيح نرجوك ان تتحنن على ابنك مايكل و تهبه التعزية و تداوي جراحات نفسه و احزان قلبه و تعينه ع فراق والده
بشفاعة ام النور و جميع قديسيك


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

*يارب عزيهم وحوط عليهم *
*وصبرهم يارب*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (21 يوليو 2013)

اله السماء يعطيهم العزاء 
ويصبر مايكل واسرته بشفاعة العذراء ام النور ومارمينا العجايبى


----------



## soso a (21 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يبعث تعزيته السمائيه ويعينه 
امين 

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يوليو 2013)

ربنا ينح روح الاب و يعزى مايكل و اهله و كل العائله--
 الرب يقويهم و يقوى ايمانهم و يخلبهم يتقبلوا-


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2013)

*يا رب بنرجوك تكون مع مايكل واسرته وتعطيهم سلام ولقلوبهم تعزيه
بنرجوك يا رب تتمجد معاهم وتبارك حياتهم امين*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 يوليو 2013)

مايكل ما بعدش عن باباه
عارفين ليه
لان باباه جنب يسوع
ومايكل جنب يسوع
يبقي مايكل جنب يسوع  و جنب باباه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا معاه ويشيل عنه 
ويسكن قلبه *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (21 يوليو 2013)

لأنه لا يكون موتٌ لعبيدك، بل هو انتقالٌ

ربنا يصبرهم ويعزى قلوبهم 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يوليو 2013)

الرب يصبرهم ويعزيهم
بكل قوبنا ومشاعرنا نصلى من اجلهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا يخفف عنه الاحزان و يعزيه و يعزى اسرته 

يارب ما تسيبهومش 

يارب عزيهم​*


----------



## اليعازر (21 يوليو 2013)

يا رب تحنن وعزي ابنك مايكل

وصبّر الاهل بشفاعة والدة الإله وجميع القديسين..آمين.

.


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2013)

_*مع المسيح ذالك افضل جدآ *_
_*ربنا ينيح نفسة ويكون معاكم ويقويكم *_​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يكون معاه يخفف ألمه 
ويصبره يعزيه هو واهله
بشفاعه ام النور كل مصاف القديسين 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

ياربي يسوع يا حامل همومنا و اوجاعنا و الامنا 
اقبل طلبتنا اليك ان تعزي ابنك مايكل و اسرته وازرع يارب ف قلوبهم 
الامان و الطمأنينة 
انت يارب اخذت عبدك عندك و هيكون جنبك 
بس الفراق يارب صعب عليهم انت قادر انك تعزيهم و تقويهم 
و تمسح دموعهم 
انت اله حنان رؤوف و عطوف علينا 
بنطلب منك الطلب ده بدالة الابوة 
كنيستك هنا بتطلب منك انك تعزيهم 
و تنيح روح عبدك 
امييييييييين يا الهي


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2013)

ربنا معاه ويصبرو هو واسرته
ويشيل عنهم كل حزن والم​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يوليو 2013)

*يا ملك  السلام  ... *
*أنت  وحدك  **القادر  أن تهب  أبنك  مايكل السلام*
*وان تمنح  الاسره  تعزيات   السماء  التي  لاتفوقها  تعزيات.*

*ليس  هو  موت  لعبيدك  يارب .. بل  هو  أنتقال*


​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا يعزيهم فهو المعزى السماوى الحنون آمين*​


----------



## أَمَة (22 يوليو 2013)

"*من آمن بي وإن مات فسيحيا*"

صلواتي القلبية من أجل الفقيد ليذكره الرب برحمته
ومن أجل عائلته 
وخصوصا الإبن الغالي مايك
ليعزي الرب قلوبهم بالإيمان والرجاء
آمين​


----------



## bashaeran (22 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يارب يسوع المسيح عزى مايكل واسرته
> وخفف الامهم وعزيهم وصبر قلوبهم
> انت ابونا السماوى اللى بتعزينا وقت همومنا واحزاننا
> ارجوك يا الهى عزيهم وشيل من قلوبهم الالم
> ...


----------



## candy shop (22 يوليو 2013)

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 
يارب صبر قلب مايكل واسرته 
واديهم تعزيه سمائيه 
وخفف عنهم انت يا الهى 
لانك انت لا تترك اولاد ابدا 
انت شايل همومنا واحزانا 
امين ​


----------



## mary naeem (22 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يصبرك ويعزي العائلة
وينزل فى قلوبهم العزاء
ربنا معاكم ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يملاه بالتعزية والبقية فحياته ..
مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جداً يا مايكل​


----------



## Bent el Massih (22 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا ينيح روح والده ويصبر اهله ويعزيهم ويملأ قلوبهم بالسلام
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القدسين ....آمين​*


----------



## sparrow (23 يوليو 2013)

البقيه في حياتك يامايكل 
ربنا يعزيك انت  وكل الاسره ويخفف عنكم


----------



## tamav maria (23 يوليو 2013)

مع المسيح فذاك افضل جدا
ربنا يعزيهم وينيح روحه في فردوس النعيم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يعزي قلبه  هو اسرته
ويجعلها اخر الاحزان يارب​


----------

